# wheel type from aviation on a motorbike to define ?



## Flyingfox (Aug 23, 2015)

hi,
anyone would be able to recognize that wheel used on a custom motorbike ? it must come from 1950's aviation little aircraft...but which one ? if any bike lovers is alos connected to aviation world... thanks


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 25, 2015)

if you can find a brand name on the rim wheel I can most likely find it for you, or the type of tire  would help.


----------

